# Degenerating Fibroid causing Contractions



## Wispyshadow

Well, been in the hospital since Tuesday and hoping to go home today on meds to stop my contractions.

I have a sizeable fibroid tumor in my uterine wall and it is degenerating (dieing) this releases prostaglandins into my system which in turn has softened my cervix and caused me to have contractions.
I was given three rounds of three shots of Terbutalyn and massive IV fluids, put on bedrest, taken Indocin and some procardia.

My contractions are now few and far between. Not regular at all, my cervix is still closed and long but now is very soft and could be easily triggered to dilate.

Say prayers going home today hopefully and then back to work.


----------



## katlin

are you sure going back to work will be in both yours and you babys best interest?? couldnt they give you a cervical sphincture (sp?) to prevent you from dialating??


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well, I am off work for another week. I haven't dilated so thats good. My OB said she thinks it will be OK for me to go back to work at the end of next week. Of course as long as my contractions don't pick back up and my cervix doesn't make any changes. We will just be keeping a close eye on things and keep taking the meds until baby is far enough along to let nature take its course.


----------



## Wispyshadow

I don't know if anyone on here has dealt with this but I am in so much pain. Today I keep having mild contractions. They are not as intense but there are more of them. Now also everytime I take my meds that stop the contractions it makes me dry heave which makes me have more intense contractions. !!THIS SUCKS!!

I go Monday for a BPP and AFI...so I hope everything looks good. The med I'm taking for the contractions can cause constriction of the blood flow to the babies kidneys and cause my fluid to become low but without it I contract. Makes me feel conflicted.


----------



## katlin

Its going to be ok hun what will be will be. I really hope that you can hold your wee one in for atleast another 7-8 weeks but to be honest if i was you i think id go on medical leave from work to keep bubs in there as long as possible because the less you do, the less contractions you will have and the more you move the more likely you are to begin to dialate. Im here if you need to talk i know this cant be easy for you to go through so if you need to vent dont hesitate to message me!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Thanks Katlin.  It really has been a hard week. I am such a control freak and I have completely no control right now. I really want to make sure I don't do anything that will jeopardize my pregnancy. I'm trying to stay calm and just take it day by day. Thanks for the support. I had a complete melt down last night...my poor DH caught the brunt of it.


----------



## katlin

I cant say ive been what youve been through but i had a scare with my last pregnancy i was 2.5cm dilated and 50% thinned by 35 weeks they didnt think id make it to term but i ended up having to be induced at 39weeks because his heart rate kept dropping turned out he passed meconium inside me, but it all turned out for the best if you want my number so you can text someone when your having a hard time let me know cause ive always got my phone and ill do what i can to help talk you into sanity cause if being pregnant hasnt made you coocoo yet this probably has.


----------



## jojo23

hope all goes well xx


----------



## Wispyshadow

Thank you so much:)
Well today was a good day the BPP was good baby got 8 out of 8, hooray! No dilation and cervix is abnormally long. At least one abnormal thing is working in my favor. Still having occasional contractions but they are tolerable. My pain is awful if I am up and about for too long but I have pain meds which I feel horribly guilty for taking.
My fluid levels are at 10 and that is great. I will be changing from the Indocin tomorrow which should make a big difference in my stomach hurting. I hate the nausea. 
I am off of bedrest only because my cervix is crazy long...LOL:) I have a "super cervix" thank God. I have been given the clear to work as long as my pain is under control. 
Thanks again for your support:) Having good news is such a relief. I go back to the OB on Thursday to follow-up.


----------



## katlin

that is really awsome im so glad to hear that there is good news for you. N dont feel guitly about the pain if the benefit outweighs the risks. For me i have to take my control inhaler because i have asthma which can put my babe at risk but for me the benefit outweighs the risks because without them i cant function because i have horrible asthma attacks. So dont feel bad your managing your pain which is better for your baby then you being stressed out.


----------

